# Solved: Diamond VC500 EzGrabber problem



## WolfZword (Jan 26, 2008)

I recently bought a Diamond VC500 USB video capture device, which came with a program named "EzGrabber" used to view and record footage received from the device. Unfortunately, whenever I try to run EzGrabber while the VC500 is actually plugged into a USB outlet, it crashes immediately, citing ModName: gttunercard.dll (which one site on Google says is a virus so every other site Google brought up says the same thing, because who needs originality). What should I do to get it working? If you need more info, just ask.

*EDIT:* Deleted gttunercard.dll on a whim, now EzGrabber runs with the device plugged in. Now the only problem is, neither it nor the other program that came with it (ArcSoft ShowBiz 3.5) will actually detect it (ShowBiz wouldn't detect it with the .dll either, so there's that).


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

You haven't said which version of Windows you have. If it's Windows 7 then it's possible the EZGrabber software isn't compatible with it.


----------



## WolfZword (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm running XP Service Pack 3, 32-bit.

*EDIT:* As I said, there's nothing wrong with the software (other than it installing a .dll file that's apparently very bad), it's the hardware itself that my computer doesn't seem to acknowledge.
The best I can get it to do is bring up the Safely Remove Hardware icon on the taskbar, but then every fifteen seconds or so I hear some combination of the "device plugged in" and "device disconnected" sounds.

I saw a suggestion somewhere else that there might be something loose within the hardware itself, but (naturally) there's no screws to take it apart without potentially wrecking the device entirely, so I want to make absolute sure that the problem isn't software-related before I try anything like that.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I suspect two problems. One, gttunercard.dll appears to be part of the EZgrabber software, not a virus. If you remove it, the software likely won't recognize the USB grabber device. Second, the "device plugged in" and "device disconnected" sounds could be your USB port isn't able to provide sufficient power to the device, or it could be defective. I have never had a good customer service experience with Diamond, so I would return it if still within the return period..


----------



## WolfZword (Jan 26, 2008)

Frank4d said:


> I suspect two problems. One, gttunercard.dll appears to be part of the EZgrabber software, not a virus. If you remove it, the software likely won't recognize the USB grabber device.


Which is odd, seeing that EzGrabber _won't_ run alongside the device if I have that file on my computer.



Frank4d said:


> Second, the "device plugged in" and "device disconnected" sounds could be your USB port isn't able to provide sufficient power to the device, or it could be defective.


More likely the latter, as I've had no problems with my SmartJoy PS2 adapter in the same USB port.



Frank4d said:


> I have never had a good customer service experience with Diamond, so I would return it if still within the return period..


Alright then, I'll see what I can get back for it.
Might as well marked this solved.


----------

